

From gymnast to runner: interview with Jason Shen (Ridejoy, YC S11) - alabut
http://refer.ly/blog/featured-user-jason-shen/

======
bchjam
Vibrams might work for some but my personal experience ended with over-
pronation injury. I always preferred forefoot running to begin with and the
Vibrams allowed me to get carried away.

Use the right tool for the job. It sounds like Vibrams were that right tool
for Jason, which is great!

(FWIW I started running after "minimally invasive" neurosurgery about 2 years
ago)

~~~
alabut
Yeah, I had a similar experience. I was inspired by Jason when I first heard
his story and tried out barefoot running, only to give myself plantar
fasciitis instead. I'm glad it worked for him though!

